# Cylence - do I take the plunge?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes I have asked off and on about it, but I've been hesitant.

Have any of you who have used it had success at keeping lice and other pests at bay?
It's starting to get too cold to treat them with permectrin spray, so I'd like to have a good SOLID solution to switch too.
I've used the permectrin powders and could go back to that, but I'd love something not so messy and time consuming.

Our buck always seems to be prone to lice, he has them again and we are trying to sell him! I noticed him scratching more than usual and he's losing condition <he lost a lot while in rut, but geez!> So I am going to treat everyone for lice, probably on Tuesday since it's going to rain tomorrow. Everyone else seems to be just fine, it's just him...again.

I'm thinking I'll use permectrin spray to get them off, and then treat with Cylence?

The reason I am leary is because we bought two young does this spring that were infested with lice, and the breeder put Cylence on them, but I saw no difference 24-48 hours later so I went ahead and treated them with Permectrin spray to rid the problem. Not sure if she put enough, or got enough on the skin or what....


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It worked great on the lice here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Dayna! I think I may end up getting some tomorrow to use on everyone. Someone always gets lice in the fall or spring, it's very frustrating! Usually it's not too bad, but our buck seems to be their target, poor guy. I dont' want to sell him until he is lice free, so I need to get it taken care of....wish it wasn't going to rain today!
I could spray him with permectrin spray, but it's going to be a cool day, I don't want him getting sick.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've used the tick/flea drops that you buy for dogs with great success.

:clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cylence worked for me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cylence is oil based. It also smells awful. But it works real good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm not sure if anyone sells it locally, so I might have to order it from Jeffers and just treat him with permectrin until it comes in. I need to order some more selenium e gel too, so I'll just order it all at the same time 

Any idea what the dosage is, I know I've asked but it's been a while and since we're on the topic  I will write it down in my goat journal.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

1cc per 25lbs repeat in 3 weeks.
Part hair along the back just like flea app for dogs. Wear rubber gloves.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've been using it for awhile now. I think it does work. But the biggest thing to me is..
It hasn't caused any problems. No bad reactions etc. Pretty cheap. Like $20 for the smaller
size which has lasted me a long time. It does have an extreme chemical smell which should make
you take it seriously, if you know what I mean. It might be easier to find than you think. Call your
closest feed/farm store and ask if they have it. I've seen it at places like that. Otherwise, go online
and buy it if you can find cheap or free shipping. I go about 5cc/100lbs sprayed in a line down the
top line with a syringe. With my does, I do the trusting tame ones while they have their heads burried
in the hay feeder without even catching them. For me, if I don't make it a "big deal", I'm done in 
a hurry. Pretty basic stuff.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've used it for a couple of years.. and it has worked great, and it's simple to do. I like it.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

oh dear god I hope I don't see lice! My goats have had sore mouth lung worm, other worms. I mean I took the plunge with getting these things and I really should have read a LOT more. They are all clean and healthy now but OMG I want to cry. Lice too that's icing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

tenfairytoes said:


> oh dear god I hope I don't see lice! My goats have had sore mouth lung worm, other worms. I mean I took the plunge with getting these things and I really should have read a LOT more. They are all clean and healthy now but OMG I want to cry. Lice too that's icing


I know it's overwhelming, but you'll learn and honestly, IMO, you can only do so much reading without having hands on experience.
As with any livestock animal/herd animal there are pros and cons.
Just take it easy and know your learning and your goats will love you for just caring and doing the best you know how 

Lice are species specific, so it's not something you can get, and they can be common in some areas. Our bucks have always been the ones to struggle with the lice issue, I don't know why, could be because their coats are so much rougher and thicker than the does and when we do treat them with spray or powder it's harder to get down into their coats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Nancy, Tenacross and milk and honey! I appreciate it. I've called the feed stores before and they didn't have it  I wonder if TSC has it? We have one nearby that I can try. I don't mind ordering it from Jeffers, and I can spray our buck with permectrin spray to help get them off of him. Our weather should be better on Wednesday for sure, I just need some sun so he can dry, today was cold, wet/rainy and windy.

BTW, how long does it usually take to kill them/see some results?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much Nancy, Tenacross and milk and honey! I appreciate it. I've called the feed stores before and they didn't have it  I wonder if TSC has it? We have one nearby that I can try. I don't mind ordering it from Jeffers, and I can spray our buck with permectrin spray to help get them off of him. Our weather should be better on Wednesday for sure, I just need some sun so he can dry, today was cold, wet/rainy and windy.
> 
> BTW, how long does it usually take to kill them/see some results?


Youre welcome! 
In my case, I brought two bucks to a show & vet check said lice. We bathed them & put on Cylence, Im thinking it was pretty much immediate results.
Feed store should carry it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll have to order it  Biggest thing now is our buck has really looking rough. We just have had zero luck with him this year, it's very frustrating! We had him looking really good after having such a rough beginning of the year. Then he came in rut, stopped eating and just worried about the ladies, lost a ton of weight, then he started to be content again, but in the last week I noticed he wasn't looking good again, and today he just looked awful  He's eating though, just didn't seem like himself.
I treated him with permectrin spray, and we gave him an injection of ivermectin. A friend suggested I dust everyone really good for a week or two to try and get rid of any lice/eggs, and then start using the Cylence, so I think that might be what I do since it'll take about a week to get it in the mail.

I just don't get it though, it's always the buck who ends up with them. The does look fine, they aren't digging and scratching or looking bad like him. But since I know he has them I'll definitely make sure everyone is treated since I am sure they have some too, problem is having time in the next few days to do it. I might be able to do it tomorrow evening.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Lice are species specific, .


OH thank you that is good to know. It feels like if one goat gets something it's a disaster to all of them. How do these things survive in the wild???


----------

